# Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut



## PrinzPong (8. Juni 2015)

*Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Hallo,

In meinem Rechner ist ein Corsair HX 750 verbaut und es ist inzwischen etwas mehr als 2 Jahre im Einsatz. Ich bin absolut kein Silent-Freak, allerdings beim Spielen von The Witcher 3 höre ich den Lüfter des HX750 sehr penetrant und das trotz meiner Beyedynamics DT 770 Pro (geschlossene Kopfhörer). Ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und gemessen, ab wieviel Watt die Lüfterorgie des HX750 bei mir losgeht.

Ab ca. 330 Watt dreht der Lüfter voll auf, also von 0 auf geschätzt 100%

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem Netzteil gemacht????
Und falls der Corsair-Support mit liest, ist solch eine extreme Steuerung von 0 auf 100 normal beim HX750??? Wie gesagt mein PC ist nicht flüster leise, aber das Corsair HX750 pustet selbst mir die Ohren mit Kopfhörer drauf weg.
Kann man da irgendwas machen??ß Einschicken und prüfen lassen??? Vllt ist ja Lüfter oder Steuerung im Eimer???

Vielen Dank


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Könnte am Lüfter liegen.

Wie sieht denn deine Hardware aus?


----------



## PrinzPong (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

CPU: i5-3570k @ 4,1 GHz
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Schau dir doch einfach mal die lüfterkurrve von Idle Bis vollast an dann wirst sehen das das normal ist denke ich zumindest auch bei deinem Modell. Hatte ein 550w vx dort sah es ähnlich aus. Kannste auf dem Netzteil sehen evtl. Oder auf der Homepage von corsair.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Du könntest dir ein E10 500W zulegen, das ist unhörbar.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Hab das auch drin kann nur sagen top.


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten 

Also bezüglich der Lüfterkurve, diese habe ich mir auf der Corsair-Seite angeschaut und diese sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Theorie sieht das ja nicht so schlimm aus bei der Last, welche bei mir etwa anliegt (gemessen 330-360 Watt).

Aber irgendwie scheint meine Lüftersteuerung im PSU hinüber zu sein.

Zum Vergleich im Heck meines HAF X habe ich einen Bitfenix Spectre LED 140mm sitzen, dieser läuft bei 100% (Drehzahl wird über eine NZXT Sentry 3 überwacht/geregelt).

Die Drehzahl des Bitfenix entspricht exakt der Vorgabe, also sollten auch die ca. 18 db passen, welche Bitfenix vorgibt.

Dieser ist für mich sehr sehr leise und kaum hörbar.

Nun müsste laut Lüfterkurve von Corsair und meiner Leistung ca. 16-17 db beim HX750 rauskommen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Allerdings ist dies ungefähr so laut, wie meine Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm, wenn ich diese auf 100% laufen lasse. Diese erreichen bei 100% 27,5 db laut Bitfenix, was hinkommt, da sie wirklich extrem laut sein können, wenn man sie nicht runterregelt.

Da das HX750 diese Monster bei bei 330 Watt schon übertönt müsste der Lüfter laut Grafik ja bei 100% sein und das bei weniger als 50% Leistung?????

Kann es sein, dass hier die Steuerung wirklich hinüber ist??? Ist hier vllt der Corsair-Support anwesend und kann etwas dazu sagen??? Der plötzlich anstieg der Lautstärke vermiest einen auch ruhigere Momente in TW3


----------



## drstoecker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Ist das Netzteil vllt. Heiss wenn du mit der Hand drauffast? Evtl. Verstaubt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Machs wie ich, tausche einfach den grottigen Lüfter aus gegen ein anderen Lüfter und schon ist Ruhe. 
Die Corsair-Netzteile sind technisch wirklich Sahne, aber beim Lüfter wird einfach nur gespart. Meiner im AX860i war bei 40-50% Last (Witcher 3) plötzlich richtig Laut, dabei war der Lüfter nicht mal auf 50%. 
Habe dann mal zum Spaß im Corsair Link den Lüfter auf 100% gepackt. Es war wie ein Orkan im PC, Wahnsinn  
Da es aber sonst technisch perfekt ist, habe ich einfach ein Eloop reingepackt. Positiver Nebeneffekt, es bleibt jetzt noch viel Kühler, da der Eloop auch mit geringer Spannung anläuft und unhörbar das Netzteil kühlt.  
Ein weiterer Vorteil davon ist, das nicht alle 10sek ein Andrehklackern zu hören ist. Corsairs "Passiv" Modus funktioniert billig / dämlich, in dem einfach ein Lüfter eingebaut wird der es nicht schafft bei 5v (Vermutung, kann auch bisschen weniger sein?) richtig anzulaufen. Da aber trotzdem Spannung anliegt versucht es der Lüfter alle paar Sekunden anzudrehen, besondern blöd wenn der billig-Lüfter auch noch ein klackerndes Lager hat


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ist das Netzteil vllt. Heiss wenn du mit der Hand drauffast? Evtl. Verstaubt?


Nein es ist nicht mal Handwarm.

Bezüglich des Lüftertauschs, naja das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber es ist schon seltsam, wenn der Lüfter bei weniger als 50% Leistung schon auf 100% geht und lauter als alles andere ist 

Das wirkt für mich eher wie wenn die Steuerung nur zwischen aus und an unterscheidet, statt sinnvoll zu regeln, wie es Corsair auf der Produktseite vorgibt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Woher weißt du ob er mit 100% läuft?

Wie gesagt, bei mir lief er mit 50% und war damit lauter als jeden anderen Lüfter den ich bisher hatte auf 100% 

Bei meinem Corsair kann ich ja die Drehzahlen auslesen und einstellen, daher kann ich es mit Sicherheit sagen


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Ok ich kann es nicht definitiv sagen, aber die Tatsache, dass es sich bei zunehmender Last auch nicht weiter steigert spricht schon dafür oder??? Selbst wenn ich CPU und GPU zu 100% auslaste und es Richtung 400 Watt geht ändert sich nix im Vergleich zu 300 Watt bei der Lautstärke, laut Lüfterkurve sollte da aber ein Unterschied sein 

Genauso die Lautheit, welche Corsair ja angibt (Produktseite) im Vergleich zu den Bitfenix 200mm Lüftern.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Machs wie ich, tausche einfach den grottigen Lüfter aus gegen ein anderen Lüfter und schon ist Ruhe.



Am Netzteil sollte man nichts verändern. Dann verliert man nicht nur die Garantie, sondern auch die Betriebserlaubnis. Wenn einem später mal das Netzteil abfackelt springt auch keine Versicherung mehr ein.


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Danke  

Hoffentlich meldet sich der Corsair-Support hier noch, damit ich weiß, was ich tun kann


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Am Netzteil sollte man nichts verändern. Dann verliert man nicht nur die Garantie, sondern auch die Betriebserlaubnis. Wenn einem später mal das Netzteil abfackelt springt auch keine Versicherung mehr ein.



Da es kein Fertig-PC ist, ist das Argument mit der Versicherung eh hin. 
Oder lässt du deine selbstgebauten PC`s immer technisch überprüfen? 



Garantie ist mir egal da ich nicht mit einem lauten Lüfter leben kann. 
Einzig sollte man sich im klaren sein das es nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*



PrinzPong schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal für die Antworten
> 
> Also bezüglich der Lüfterkurve, diese habe ich mir auf der Corsair-Seite angeschaut und diese sieht so aus:
> 
> ...



Hi PrinzPong, 

das hört sich alles andere als normal an und wir schauen uns das Netzteil gerne an, bzw. tauschen es gegen ein Neues aus. Melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und halte die Rechnung zum Netzteil bereit. Bei Ticketerstellung kannst du diese gleich mit hochladen.

Grüße 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Machs wie ich, tausche einfach den grottigen Lüfter aus gegen ein anderen Lüfter und schon ist Ruhe.
> Die Corsair-Netzteile sind technisch wirklich Sahne, aber beim Lüfter wird einfach nur gespart. Meiner im AX860i war bei 40-50% Last (Witcher 3) plötzlich richtig Laut, dabei war der Lüfter nicht mal auf 50%.
> Habe dann mal zum Spaß im Corsair Link den Lüfter auf 100% gepackt. Es war wie ein Orkan im PC, Wahnsinn
> Da es aber sonst technisch perfekt ist, habe ich einfach ein Eloop reingepackt. Positiver Nebeneffekt, es bleibt jetzt noch viel Kühler, da der Eloop auch mit geringer Spannung anläuft und unhörbar das Netzteil kühlt.
> Ein weiterer Vorteil davon ist, das nicht alle 10sek ein Andrehklackern zu hören ist. Corsairs "Passiv" Modus funktioniert billig / dämlich, in dem einfach ein Lüfter eingebaut wird der es nicht schafft bei 5v (Vermutung, kann auch bisschen weniger sein?) richtig anzulaufen. Da aber trotzdem Spannung anliegt versucht es der Lüfter alle paar Sekunden anzudrehen, besondern blöd wenn der billig-Lüfter auch noch ein klackerndes Lager hat



Hi Bioschnitzel,

ich nutze auch ein AX860i und kann deine Beobachtungen mit dem Originallüfter bei bis ~60% Last nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bewege mich mit meinem System um die 500W Marke unter Volllast. Lautstärke ist natürlich subjektiver Natur einzuordnen und der Netzteillüfter des AX860i ist nicht in der Ultra-Silent Kategorie einzuordnen bei >65% Last und hat bei Ultra-Silent Systemen tatsächlich das Polling "Problem" welches ein leises klacken verursachen kann. Dies betrifft das AX760i/860i/1200i. Sofern man aber ein wenig Umgebungsgeräusche hat, fällt einem dies nicht mehr auf meiner Meinung nach. Ich persönlich höre es nicht heraus, hab aber in der Regel auch zumindes leise Musik laufen oder Game mit Kopfhörern. Im Idle und normalen Office/Windows-Betrieb kann man auch den Lüfter über Corsair Link auf 40% stellen und das ist nicht störend. Das ein Lüfter bei 100% Geräusche verursacht ist normal. Das macht so ziemlich jedes Netzteil mit einem Lüfter. 

Von einem Austausch des Lüfters würde ich zudem auch abraten. Einerseits kann man gehörig eine gewischt bekommen (Lebensgefahr!), andererseits erlischt die 7 Jahre Garantie. Wenn einem das mögliche Klacken zu sehr Sorgen macht, greift man zum HXi oder RMi.

Grüße


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Hallo Bluebeard,

vielen Dank für die Info 

Wie ist hier der Ablauf bei Corsair, wenn ich das Ticket erstelle??? Ich muss es zur Prüfung sicherlich einschicken, wie lange müsste ich da ungefähr verzichten??? Und als im Kundenportal erstelle ich ein einfaches Ticket und keine RMA-Anfrage oder???

Danke


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Hi PrinzPong!

Ablauf ist wie folgt.

- Du erstellst das Ticket und lädst die Rechnung mit hoch (Request RMA)
- Wir prüfen das Ticket und erteilen die Freigabe
- Du erhälst ein Label zum Zurücksenden des NTs via DHL (Netzteil und Kabel allesamt mitsenden)
- Nach Erhalt und Prüfung bei uns, verschicken wir Ersatz

Alternativ gibt es noch die Express-RMA, wofür aber eine Kreditkarte als Sicherheit Voraussetzung ist. Hier müsstest du aber die Kollegen in den USA telefonisch kontaktieren um die Daten weiterzugeben. Schreib einfach einen Kommentar im Ticket, wenn dies gewünscht wird und alle Infos zum Ablauf werden direkt bereitgestellt.

Grüße


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Doofe Frage, aber die Part-Number finde ich auf dem Karton oder?? denn auf dem NT habe ich sie leider nicht gefunden


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Auf dem Netzteil ist diese auch. Entweder mit CP- oder CMPSU- beginnend.


----------



## PrinzPong (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Ticket wurde erstellt.
6634003 ist die Ticketnummer und es sollte wohl bald ein UPS shipping label per E-Mail kommen 

Hoffentlich geht alles gut 

Vielen Dank Bluebeard.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Sehr gerne. Label wirst du von DHL bekommen und dann wird das Netzteil nach Erhalt umgehend gegen ein Nagelneues ausgetauscht. Trackingdaten bekommst du nach Versand auch.

Wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest, melde dich einfach!


----------



## PrinzPong (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Genau es war ein DHL Label  Ich hoffe da macht DHL heute keine Probleme denn es ist mit 4kg angegeben und das NT allein wog schon 3,6kg mit Umverpackung und Füllmaterial wiegt das ganz 4,1 kg 

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf den Austausch, laut Ticket wird es ja das HX750i und über das habe ich hier bisher nur Gutes gelesen und besonders soll der Lüfter angenehm leise bleiben  

Ich weiß nicht, ob du in das Ticket reinschauen kannst und das Soundfile angehört hast, aber ich denke da hört man recht gut, wie sich das NT bei mir verhält  

Zum Glück seid ihr bei Corsair kulant 

vielen vielen Dank an dich und deine Kollegen Bluebeard, so ein Support hilft auch bei künftigen Kaufentscheidungen eher euch zu wählen statt die Konkurrenz


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Das wird keine Probleme geben, da es über unseren DHL Account abläuft. Mit dem HXi wirst du ganz sicher zufrieden sein!


----------

